

EFF to UN: You Need a Privacy Watchdog - CapitalistCartr
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/03/eff-un-you-need-privacy-watchdog

======
arca_vorago
US: We will only agree is it's neutered.

Edit: I shouldn't have made such a short comment, and deserved the downvote,
but I think it's true. The US is ripping privacy to shreds and is one of the
most powerful members of the UN, do you really think that a watchdog will
change anything? It's still a good idea, just for the message it would send,
but lets not put our hopes in some supranational entity when we need to be
fixing our own shit here under our own rule of law.

------
zeruch
I can't say I'd find this remotely useful.

------
mhurron
I am having a hard time thinking of anything more useless.

------
LukeB_UK
Can we have the title changed to reflect the one in the article? The current
one feels like it means that the UN is saying we need a privacy watchdog.

~~~
ibz
Good point - I clicked because it sounded a bit like wow...

